# Simple way to quiet your Xbox 360



## 40sondacurb

Quick, easy, cheep way to quiet your Xbox 360.

http://www.extremetech.com/slideshow/0,1206,l=&s=25682&a=195415,00.asp


----------



## briealeida

I'm definitely going to look into this! My 360 does get kinda loud.

Have you tried this yet?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

I cant figure the top thing out.


----------



## ebackhus

I have a much easier method that requires no tools and only seconds to complete:

TURN UP TEH VOLUME!! RAHHHHH!!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Not when you are sneaking it in =)


----------



## cocojuice

i really wanna fix my problem, but dont know the technical stuff. definitely look into this.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

This works much better. After using this, your xbox won't make A SINGLE SOUND!! :grin:


----------



## carsey

A great way. :smile:
Its the cooling they really need to worry about.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Solid Block of ice? Better yet, crush it, then feed it into the box. Cool it from the inside out :laugh:


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Ahh it will happen to your ps3 sooooooooooooon.....


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

The ps3 is a far more superior machine :grin: but let's not make this thread into a debate about which is better. 

I like ps3 and I also appreciate the fact that some people don't, just to be clear :grin:


----------



## Rockafeller

Hey cool can this also work with the original xbox or just xbox 360?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Just 360 there is a different way for the origanal


----------



## ebackhus

When my warranties run out I plan to do some m4d mods to my XBoxes.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

Liquid cooling?


----------



## matt77303

Hi
what about using a firmware mod to 'slow' the drive down mine now reads at 8x and the noice is hardly noticeable, no real affect to rerad speeds either.
Matt


----------



## ebackhus

I only hear drive noise when it first spins up while I'm still in the Dashboard. My PS2 (slim model) is FAR noisier than my 360 ever is.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

I opened my system before sending it in for repairs and they did not care =D


----------



## 101airborne

I haven't looked through the steps thoroughly, but will you have to break any of the warranty seals to accomplish this?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

yes you do


----------



## irongman

so what you put ice in the xbox. ?wont that kill it/ sort it out when it melts?


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

Where'd you get the ice idea from?


----------



## carsey

Could use dry ice :wink:


----------



## ralen

carsey said:


> Could use dry ice :wink:


lol :grin: Wonder why M/S never thought of that?

Whilst I do agree that the 360 is one hell of a noisy machine- I still agree with the other guy earlier on in this thread who said to turn the volume up. Whats the point in having such a cool machine and no dolby surround sound whacked up loud? :4-dontkno Just my 2 cents


----------



## jive_john

ya if you open the case that voids the warrantie and say you get the rrod and you send it in and they see that youve opened the case they are more than likely to not fix it for you


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d

yeah lol i send mine in opened and they send me a new one they dont even look at rrod ones just send you a new one


----------



## stressfreesoul

So to summarise really, the only noisy bit is the optical drive. The fans arent that loud and besides, those fussy enough to be bothered by that would have swapped them out for quieter ball bearing fans anyways. I have seen/read about a guy who had water cooled his 360, think he had more money than sense though cos he started with an Elite from new and took it to pieces as soon as he got it home... if only my pockets were that deep.
In the meantime, I am going to keep working on affordable replacement options for the optical disk drive.
Just so you know, Im also working on making a bluray drive compatible with the 360 too, ever since I heard HDDVD went down the pan...


----------



## stressfreesoul

Also on cooling... Ive found my 360 stays a lot cooler when its laid flat as a lot of the out air seems to vent through the bottom.


----------



## ebackhus

We just got a 360 Elite and it's a bit quieter than our older Pro edition from 2006. The Pro was the victim of the RROD and I just got it back. Too lazy to set it up, though.


----------



## stressfreesoul

Its no different really. Just black with more HDD space to fill with crud. I bought one of those 120G drives for £60 ($120 ish) and a new Arcade pack 360.
So do you think they have swapped the drive out in the Elite for a quieter one?


----------



## ebackhus

Honestly, I can't hear the drive. I could hear the one in my old one, but not this one. Whisper quiet.


----------



## stressfreesoul

this is the 360's disk drive we are on about here isnt it?


----------



## ebackhus

Drives and fans.


----------



## stressfreesoul

ooooohhhhh. Im gonna wait for the warranty to run out then do some magic work on mine. Gave up on bluray compatibility, just gonna use the one in the PC.


----------



## JiB410

If your worried about your 360 getting to hot... 

http://uk.gear.ign.com/articles/714/714899p1.html




Jamie


----------



## BST8907

If you wanna quiet down your system, don't use it 

Um really to quiet the system down you can use a liquid cooling system, but then ur breakin the warranty. Same thing goes for if you submerge it in oil.


----------



## linda25

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Carey7090

Yeah.....I'm not doing that.



40sondacurb said:


> Quick, easy, cheep way to quiet your Xbox 360.
> 
> http://www.extremetech.com/slideshow/0,1206,l=&s=25682&a=195415,00.asp


----------



## Carey7090

Possibly so, I've never owned any other system than the elite. To be honest I think the elite is the way to go. No freezing or crashes and I've had it for almost a year now. It has had small sound issues, but those have only been in certain only in GTA IV, after I exit the Booth Tunnel on the Algonquin side, it sounds almost like when you knock over safety cones in the game, but distorted. But it only happens at that one spot, no where else. So my guess is that it's just a glitch either in the game or on my DVD.



stressfreesoul said:


> Its no different really. Just black with more HDD space to fill with crud. I bought one of those 120G drives for £60 ($120 ish) and a new Arcade pack 360.
> So do you think they have swapped the drive out in the Elite for a quieter one?


----------



## stressfreesoul

I read the other day, its the BenQ drives that are the best, which is what most of the Elites have. Once mine runs out of warranty, Im going to open it and do the full works.
Pre-emptive X-Clamp replacement
Quieter disk drive (I might even try and get some other drive thats even quieter than the BenQ installed)
Case Window
Quieter fans
Crystal clear Vent tube replacement
LEDs or Cathodes
And anything else I can throw at it.
Any suggestions for anything else? Kitchen sink wont fit. :wink:


----------



## Carey7090

I would go for quieter drives then the BenQ. If the Elite has the BenQ drives, than you could go for something quieter lol. It's not loud, but it's not quiet. It is however, louder than my PC.


----------



## stressfreesoul

Its just the faff on of matching firmware to make it work with the picky hardware. Time that could be better spent making it look good!!


----------



## GoSuNi

I believe 'tis is best to leave it be. Best not to risk your own 360 for such activity.


----------



## Carey7090

It's his 360, he can do with it as he pleases. He knows what he's doing so the odds of him royally screwing it up are much lower than a novices.



GoSuNi said:


> I believe 'tis is best to leave it be. Best not to risk your own 360 for such activity.


----------



## stressfreesoul

The simplest way of quietening your 360 now is to install the game you want to play. Mine is silent through GTA4 and most of Gears Of War 2. Extends the life of your disk drive too (who agrees that replacing the Hard drive is soooo much easier?!)


----------



## GoSuNi

stressfreesoul said:


> The simplest way of quietening your 360 now is to install the game you want to play. Mine is silent through GTA4 and most of Gears Of War 2. Extends the life of your disk drive too (who agrees that replacing the Hard drive is soooo much easier?!)


How do you install, it sounds intresting.


----------



## Carey7090

The HDs snap off really easily. It shows how to in the manual and I'm sure the Xbox website shows you how too.



GoSuNi said:


> How do you install, it sounds intresting.


----------



## stressfreesoul

Carey7090 said:


> The HDs snap off really easily. It shows how to in the manual and I'm sure the Xbox website shows you how too.


??I meant installing games onto the hard disk, not installing the hard disk into the Xbox...
To install your game to Hard Disk, go to your Games Library tab in the My Xbox dashboard section, making sure the game disk is in.
Select the game you want to install from the recently played list, you should then get the option to install it.
It usually takes about 10 minutes (depending on the game).
Read this page for more information.


----------



## chovy

looks pretty simple..
im going to have to look into this


----------



## justiceafm

I found it best to used a air spray can. spray he back of our unit where the cooling unit is. Also, lay your counsol flat, don't stand it upright. if for some chance it gets knocked over, you'll get the red rings of death!


----------



## ExMachina

Gotta agree with stressfreesoul, simply installing the games you play directly onto the hdd makes it so much quieter.


----------



## stressfreesoul

justiceafm said:


> I found it best to used a air spray can. spray he back of our unit where the cooling unit is. Also, lay your counsol flat, don't stand it upright. if for some chance it gets knocked over, you'll get the red rings of death!


One of the major intake vents for cold air in is on the end you would stand it up on too, so standing it up slightly restricts airflow.
I just got mine back from an Error 74 (Graphics Chip or Scaler Chip issues) repair. Microsoft in Germany are very quick. They had a new motherboard in, tested and on its way back to me in 2 days. Unfortunately, it was over christmas so I had to wait for UPS to get delivering again...


----------



## Gnard Smasha

Don't know if anyone has ever seen this guy before, but he has done some of the most AWESOME Xbox360 mods I've ever seen.

Xbox 360 Portable

This is one that he's doing for a soldier who's getting deployed and asked him for some help

I would gladly pay $1,000+ for one of these.


----------



## gamer(ps)

how is there a sound problem in the 360?


----------



## Ryujin jakka

ebackhus said:


> I have a much easier method that requires no tools and only seconds to complete:
> 
> TURN UP TEH VOLUME!! RAHHHHH!!


haha funny mate


----------



## azion

Have you tried this yet?


----------



## GeekyKid

Pretty cheap but also installing the games to the harddrive quiet the xbox.


----------



## Laxer

I would have to agree with everybody else.

The loudest part of the 360 is by far the disk drive. If you have the game installed to your HDD the disk drive is no longer used (disk isn't even spinning) while playing the game.


----------

